# Neutered Friday, problems Saturday - what is normal?



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

I had Tybee neutered on Friday. He has been whiny, but that is part of who he is  He has an inflatable collar, had pee and one normal potty, etc. however...

I am worried because on Saturday afternoon he had a very liquid business break, if you know what I mean  He continued to have diarrhea Saturday evening, night, and now Sunday morning. He had a pee accident this morning and it was very yellow.

He had Metacam on Friday evening and then I stopped it on Saturday for fear of side effects. I was going to wait till Monday to talk to vet. Wondering if it is a side effect or just off schedule feeding issues. However, the very yellow pee has me worried that he may become dehydrated. I will try looking into pedialyte for him.

I will leave msg at the vet's office today, but in the meantime:

*Has anyone had GI effect troubles from Metacam, or diarrhea with apx 6mth old puppies after neuter? 
*
I dont know what is normal ?

Sorry for the worried post. Not much solid sleep lately.

Thanks for any history, thoughts, ideas etc


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Poor baby. You might feed him some rice with chicken for today and even offer a little of the broth to get the fluids in. Smarty had loose stools after her spay. I remember worrying about getting the stitches wet. A neuter would be harder to keep clean.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

With any NSAID (Metacam, Rimadyl, etc) both digestive upset and kidney strain are not uncommon side effects in dogs. It sounds like an NSAID is just not an appropriate pain killer for your pup. There really isn't a good way to know this until you try it. 

Definitely get in touch with your vet ASAP (sounds like you're working on that). Not only should he check him over to see if he needs some fluids, but also your post-op pup will need a different painkiller. 

Clover is on Metacam right now for his knee pain and he's doing fine. He's also on Tramadol, which is not an NSAID. Like people, dogs handle different medications better or worse than others, so it's just a matter of finding what's appropriate.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with what is being said. The chicken and white rice is a good idea..the rice will help to solidify the poos and eep trying to get ahold of your vet. They may wish to see him or change his medication.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Go with the small amounts of chicken and rice and keep that water out. How does the stitch area look? Jack was just neutered on Friday and he is pretty much back to normal.


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Oliver was neutered about 2 weeks ago, also on a Friday, and was given metacam to help with any inflammation/swelling. I would say he had diarrhea/soft stools until about Tuesday morning. It was the worst on Saturday/Sunday and got progressively better. Some people said the anesthesia could have messed with the digestion. I agree with the other posters and keep him on the rice and chicken diet for a few meals and then see.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone. My DH went to the store for supplies  
Tybee loves plain white rice and plain yogurt. So far - wonderful! I will cook up the chicken to try later.

Whew. I had no idea it would be so hard on him. I guess I thought the neuter wouldn't be as bad as a spay. 

He has Tramadol for pain and is resting now. 

Tybee and I thank you for the help - woof!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy took rimadyl after her spay - and it made her weak and disoriented. She could hardly stand up and it seemed her rear legs were mostly affected. I stopped it and she was fine the next day. I think dogs, like people, react differently to different medications and you just don't know until they take it. I also ground up ice and made "snow" out of it in the blender. Daisy and Beau both liked the novelty of the snow to lick at.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If you're worried about dehydration I was also going to suggest bits of ice. Our dogs love crushed ice from the freezer door and get a few bits each time anyone goes for ice. 

One of our dogs had a terrible time with neutering, the other was fine and our girl did great with her spay. A foster I had did very well with his neuter too, I think it just depends on the dog.

I always err on the side of caution, if you're concerned call your vet! After all, you pay for their service and that includes emergencies.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

The "snow" and ice are great ideas. Luckily Tybee is getting better today. He isn't "all better" yet, but we are all feeling way better than on Saturday and early Sunday.

Still on yogurt, chicken and rice. 

Thanks for the help getting through this


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry, I just saw this thread. I hope by now Tybee is doing much better and recovering nicely.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you Sharlene. This surgery has created so much drama. :drama: Thankfully Tybee is feeling better today, but the vet say to restrict activity for 10 days. Yikes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear Tybee is feeling better and sorry to hear the experience has been so stressful. Our experience here, when Augie had his neuter done, was that the onesie helped to limit his activity. We would take it off when he went out to do his business as our grass is usually so wet that he would come in with it sopping wet even though we rolled it up. When it was off, he was definitely more active. When it was put back on, we could see an instant reduction in his activity. So I kept it on him for the ten days mainly for that reason alone - that and he was a passionate 'licker'. Like everyone else has said though, different dogs, probably different reactions, but it might not hurt to try. Best wishes that Tybee continues to recover without further drama!


----------

